# Valspar - thoughts?



## championpainting (Jul 1, 2010)

So I'm doing a bid for a community center and another company already did one. He spent quite a bit of time 'coaching' the people on things and one was using Valspar (pro line product?). His bid was with $25/gal Valspar that he claims is great. The lady in charge tells me this but of course I'm not used to using this product and would rather use BM or SW.

Thoughts on how to proceed? What SW/BM product should I use to compete with him? Is Valspar a good product to use? Anything you can offer is much appreciated.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Valspar satin looks like semogloss. Sheen is really high. Smells like dirty shoes. Haf to do touch ups in a house using signature line yesterday. Previous painter painted whole house in satin and it was a banded out sheened out nightmare. Uuuuggggglllllyyy.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

championpainting said:


> So I'm doing a bid for a community center and another company already did one. He spent quite a bit of time 'coaching' the people on things and one was using Valspar (pro line product?). His bid was with $25/gal Valspar that he claims is great. The lady in charge tells me this but of course I'm not used to using this product and would rather use BM or SW.
> 
> Thoughts on how to proceed? What SW/BM product should I use to compete with him? Is Valspar a good product to use? Anything you can offer is much appreciated.


I have used Valspar products sparingly in the past. They are ok and will get the job done. For $25 though why not spec something like Promar line? 

Depending on the situation/skill level etc, why not spec EcoSelect from SW, save you money per gallon (roughly $16) and you can try and sell her/them on the "green factor", "low voc", "zero voc" etc. Not to say Valspar doesn't say that, but a big brand name for the same or even less price should win out over Valspar. 

I'd stick with a company vs. valspar. Nothing wrong with them, but is a Valspar rep going to come out to the job site and take a look at the job/help you out?? I doubt I'd see a Lowe's t-shirt on the jobsite backing their customer up.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Explain to the person taking bids the advantages of using a higher end product. Pitch them the idea that using a better product like BM or SW could actually save them $ in the long run. 

Like paradigmzz's client is experiencing, a lower end product may cost you more. Especially in a community center where its almost guaranteed to need touch ups at some point.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

I would also try to talk them into ProMar or BM (aoh brain fart) Isn't it Regal Select that is comparable. But I just learned not to long ago that Valspar has a higher grade paint that is not sold at Lowe's and is supposed to be a really good paint. Has anyone ever used it? How does it compare?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Toolnut said:


> I would also try to talk them into ProMar or BM (aoh brain fart) Isn't it Regal Select that is comparable. But I just learned not to long ago that Valspar has a higher grade paint that is not sold at Lowe's and is supposed to be a really good paint. Has anyone ever used it? How does it compare?


The valspar Medalion Is good stuff. Comparable to regal imo. It's a hardware store line not sold at lowes. I've been looking at there 'Elan line. It's a step up from medallion. Looks good too, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

Used some Valspar on my rental one of mistint cans was a bad color 15 buck i bought. Painted a room come back a month later had to use some yellow frog tape in a tight spot where my brush might hit. Take off the tape and off came the paint. I hope I never have to use it again.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

BM Ultraspec is around 20-26 depending on sheen and is sold as kinda commercial product. I like it it. Best $25 paint I have used.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I've used a lot of Valspar and it worked fine.It's not my brand of choice but if you buy the mid to higher end stuff it is ok.Pretty much the same with any brand.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

joshmays1976 said:


> The valspar Medalion Is good stuff. Comparable to regal imo. It's a hardware store line not sold at lowes. I've been looking at there 'Elan line. It's a step up from medallion. Looks good too, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I would put in a bid providing labor and materials and spec what has served me well in the past. I don't like to experiment with a new product on a large project. What works for the other guy might be a nightmare for you. If you have a paint that you're comfortable with, tell them about the jobs you've used it on and sell them on your confidence of overall results.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Hardi Plank is currently coated with Valspar.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Our worst experiences have been with Valspar. I will never use it again


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> I'd stick with a company vs. valspar. Nothing wrong with them, but is a Valspar rep going to come out to the job site and take a look at the job/help you out?? I doubt I'd see a Lowe's t-shirt on the jobsite backing their customer up.


Why would a Lowe's employee come to a jobsite to back their customer up on a paint they don't manufacturer? They are a box store who the employees know little to no information about the product. I bet if you asked, you could easily get a Valspar Sales rep out to your area immediately. Valspar =/= Lowes. Valspar is a manufacturing company that sells to more companies than just to Lowes. Sorry, It just irritates me when people who know nothing of the subject comment like you just did. Even brands at box stores have reps from the paint manufacturers that service the area and have pro specialists who make on the job calls. I can go into Home Depot, Lowes, SW, local Ben Moore dealer and ask to to contact a local rep regarding the product. Now each of them will have different knowledge and length on returning my call, but I guarantee I can get any of them out there to discuss my issues. 

I have used Valspar in the past, very very rarely, hopefully never again, but I bet they offer similar not comparable services to the paint stores.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

They do, yes. Free t shirts too! Jester. 

I've been using valspar on cheapies for a couple years. It works fine for me. 
One thing that concerns me though, and this I kinda a biggie. Recently the ultra premium was changed to just 'ultra'. Well, fine except now its paint and primer in one. And I mean for real primer, the specs are similar to duration, can be applied to bare wood etc...
However, when I asked a rep (more than one actually) what was different about the ultra as opposed to the old ultra premium, they said "nothing" , no reformulation, just a different label. 
The ultra premium called for primer on bare wood. The ultra does not. I guess they just decided primer wasn't necessary anymore or something. 
If its the same product how can the specs change? Can't get a clear answer from the rep. Very disturbing.
Usually, if you read the 'fine print' these paint/primer products are only self priming on surfaces that really don't need primer anyway. (Drywall). Very few, like duration, claim to prime bare wood. I noticed that Lowes has started putting stickers on the ext ultra that say, " primer recommended for best results on wood" even though the can says it can be applied to bare wood. 

Marketing is totally nuts.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

joshmays1976 said:


> They do, yes. Free t shirts too! Jester.
> 
> I've been using valspar on cheapies for a couple years. It works fine for me.
> One thing that concerns me though, and this I kinda a biggie. Recently the ultra premium was changed to just 'ultra'. Well, fine except now its paint and primer in one. And I mean for real primer, the specs are similar to duration, can be applied to bare wood etc...
> ...


I haven't used Behr in some time. When did this happen? Do you have a pic?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

sully9er said:


> Why would a Lowe's employee come to a jobsite to back their customer up on a paint they don't manufacturer? They are a box store who the employees know little to no information about the product. I bet if you asked, you could easily get a Valspar Sales rep out to your area immediately. Valspar =/= Lowes. Valspar is a manufacturing company that sells to more companies than just to Lowes. Sorry, It just irritates me when people who know nothing of the subject comment like you just did. Even brands at box stores have reps from the paint manufacturers that service the area and have pro specialists who make on the job calls. I can go into Home Depot, Lowes, SW, local Ben Moore dealer and ask to to contact a local rep regarding the product. Now each of them will have different knowledge and length on returning my call, but I guarantee I can get any of them out there to discuss my issues.
> 
> I have used Valspar in the past, very very rarely, hopefully never again, but I bet they offer similar not comparable services to the paint stores.



I've never heard of a rep. from Valspar in my local area. I meant to say that because they sell it doesn't mean they are going to come and back their customer up in the field. UNLIKE Sw and BM who will go out there.

Do me a favor and find the rep's phone number for my area and I'll call him/her to find out if they exist. It isn't listed on the can that's for sure and the people at Lowe's who sell it don't have a clue about any rep either. 

Zip code: 88011. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I haven't used Behr in some time. When did this happen? Do you have a pic?


 Behr wood is a beast!


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> I've never heard of a rep. from Valspar in my local area. I meant to say that because they sell it doesn't mean they are going to come and back their customer up in the field. UNLIKE Sw and BM who will go out there.
> 
> Do me a favor and find the rep's phone number for my area and I'll call him/her to find out if they exist. It isn't listed on the can that's for sure and the people at Lowe's who sell it don't have a clue about any rep either.
> 
> ...


 
Call your local Lowes. Valspar reps cover a number of stores and mine calls me regularly and will come to any of my jobs.


----------



## Montana Painters (Oct 7, 2010)

I called Valspar three times and each time they told me different stories on what a certain paint was or was not.
Their Elan is drying in the brushes way to fast.
Their paints are too thick and level out poorly.
The other grades are all less than good.
Professional line is a acrylic /Vinyl mix and seems better but no satin sheen available?
To me Valspar is no better than the old ACE paint.


----------



## PAPaintGuy (Aug 18, 2012)

joshmays1976 said:


> They do, yes. Free t shirts too! Jester.
> 
> I've been using valspar on cheapies for a couple years. It works fine for me.
> One thing that concerns me though, and this I kinda a biggie. Recently the ultra premium was changed to just 'ultra'. Well, fine except now its paint and primer in one. And I mean for real primer, the specs are similar to duration, can be applied to bare wood etc...
> ...


Im happy to shed some light on this for you. Ultra Exterior, same product, no reformulation. Ultra interior is completely new. The main differences between it and the old VUP:

0-VOC
More defoaming agent
Higher Volume Solids

It was labeled a paint & primer due to the increase in volume solids. We all know we can thank masco and behr for the popularization of paint & primer products. Truth is, it will never replace a stand alone primer in any way, and its a battle we all fight everyday. All acrylic paint will self prime to a previously painted surface, but anything bare needs to be primed. Paint is too pourous to seal bare surfaces, does not block stains and tannin bleed, and cant adhere properly to many surfaces. I remember my days with SW. When P&P products were becoming popular. SWs stance was that we would educate people on what it really is. Well, less than 6 months later, Superpaint got its new paint and primer label. Its just what DIY want to see nowadays. Most P&P products are designed to give better coverage in fewer coats..
Higher volume solids, thicker film build, better quality acrylic resins. The only true self priming product in the Valspar consumer lowes division is Duramax, because it is a semi elastomeric. It will self prime to anything but bare wood. The label says you can paint over bare wood, but I never recommend it. 

As far as Valspar reps go, each lowes store has one. Each rep covers an area of 4-6 stores, and is usually in one store a day. Each store has a contact sheet for the rep on the tinter. Reps are local and cover a relatively small territory, usually about the same size as an SW rep, which is where many Valspar reps came from btw...


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

I smell a Valspar rep in this thread


----------



## PAPaintGuy (Aug 18, 2012)

Select Paint said:


> I smell a Valspar rep in this thread


What gave me away?? Yeah Im a rep in PA. Just so its clear, Im not on here to upsell my products or trash anyone elses. Just glad to answer questions, offer explanations, and help in any way I can.


----------



## Paper & Popcorn Pro (Jun 14, 2013)

THE only good Valspar product is Severe Weather!! Everything else Valspar makes is water. Accept the job if they will accept Sever Weather.


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

PAPaintGuy said:


> What gave me away?? Yeah Im a rep in PA. Just so its clear, Im not on here to upsell my products or trash anyone elses. Just glad to answer questions, offer explanations, and help in any way I can.


I say anyone who knows that much about Valspar has to be a rep. Glad to see your here for some product info if needed


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PAPaintGuy said:


> Im happy to shed some light on this for you. Ultra Exterior, same product, no reformulation. Ultra interior is completely new.



















Thanks for replying. This is what I was getting at. I keep hearing the ext Ultra is no different, but the label is different. I just compared a can of the Ultra and a can of the old UP, both in ext flat. This is what they recommend on bare wood:


Ultra premium- prime with an ext oil or latex primer.

Ultra- two coats of ultra are recommended. 

If its the same, how is it now self priming on bare wood? Like I said, lowes started putting stickers on the cans saying 'for best results prime raw wood' , but still this is disturbing.


----------



## PAPaintGuy (Aug 18, 2012)

joshmays1976 said:


> Thanks for replying. This is what I was getting at. I keep hearing the ext Ultra is no different, but the label is different. I just compared a can of the Ultra and a can of the old UP, both in ext flat. This is what they recommend on bare wood:
> 
> Ultra premium- prime with an ext oil or latex primer.
> 
> ...


Yeah the system recommendations have changed, even though the product has not. Unfortunately, alot of what we put on our labels is dictated by lowes, or they wont allow us to bring in a new product or do a label change if we dont follow their marketing guidelines. Most good quality acrylic exteriors will self prime to most substrates. Im not saying 2 coating bare wood couldnt work, but it is certainly not the best way to do it. Most DIY dont want to prep correctly, and will skip any steps they can, and marketing at lowes is still geared towards that market, even though Valspar wants to focus on the pro market as well. If its bare wood, prime it. The rules of painting have not changed, just use your best judgement.


----------

